# Curd knife



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Will a cake icing knife work as a curd cutter as it's 13.5 " long and $ 6.00 at walmart ?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I think so I have just a big butcher knife.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I think that would be perfect.. I use a knife that looks like a bread knife, but it's not serrated but it is quite long. As long as it get's the job done.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, I just picked the longest knife in the drawer. Works fine.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I actually prefer to use a stainless steel spatula over a knife. It works very well for me. :shrug2
PJ


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

The reason I asked is, I have a 1 gal. stainless pan but I went and bought a 3 gal. pan and when I use a knife I scratch the pan . I think I will try the cake icer knife , THANKS all !


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Your new pan is stainless steel, and it's scratching? Hmmmmm.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep you can leave marks on a stainless steel with a knife


----------

